# Schwinn Predator (opinions wanted)



## 37fleetwood (Mar 29, 2017)

ok, I'm going to build a bike for my cousin's son (he's 35) and he kind of wanted a bmx rather than a balloon tire bike. since I'm not into bmx really, I'm looking for help. this gem is one of my options, the other is a mid 90s Redline freestyle bike that's seen better days. 
so, what do I have and is it worth bothering with.


----------



## AnotherOneBitesTheDust (Apr 9, 2017)

Looks like an '83 Predator with what they refer to as having the Atari decals.  They can be made to look very cool when restored.  Its up to you if its worth messing with.  It does have a different fork, crank and bars that were replaced at one time.


----------



## SLM (Apr 11, 2017)

I would look for a King Sting frame/bike or Powerlite.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Apr 19, 2017)

Here's mine my buddy restored King Sting style


----------



## 1979-4ever (Apr 21, 2017)

A.S.BOLTNUT said:


> Here's mine my buddy restored King Sting style
> 
> View attachment 453733




No offense to your buddy's predator/Sting but the King Sting was only offered as a 26". The Sting was the 20" model. I wondered if SLM's reply was referring to a 26" bike?


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Apr 21, 2017)

That's what makes it a custom.  ,they are only original once , no reason to point out the obvious.


----------



## 1979-4ever (Apr 21, 2017)

No reason to call me out as "pointing out the obvious". Just thought I'd mention it, not sure it's obvious to everyone?
20" king sting, yes that is custom for sure, kind of anomaly really.
Anyhoo, the person who is receiving the bike is 35 years old, that's why I asked if S*LM* was suggesting a 26" BMX cruiser. I don't think he meant throw king sting stickers on it, *SLM* said king sting/powerlite frame or bike.

I wondered this myself when this post first came up. Wouldn't something larger be a more suitable rider for someone who is 35 years old?


----------



## SLM (Apr 23, 2017)

1979-4ever said:


> No offense to your buddy's predator/Sting but the King Sting was only offered as a 26". The Sting was the 20" model. I wondered if SLM's reply was referring to a 26" bike?





1979-4ever said:


> No reason to call me out as "pointing out the obvious". Just thought I'd mention it, not sure it's obvious to everyone?
> 20" king sting, yes that is custom for sure, kind of anomaly really.
> Anyhoo, the person who is receiving the bike is 35 years old, that's why I asked if S*LM* was suggesting a 26" BMX cruiser. I don't think he meant throw king sting stickers on it, *SLM* said king sting/powerlite frame or bike.
> 
> I wondered this myself when this post first came up. Wouldn't something larger be a more suitable rider for someone who is 35 years old?


----------



## SLM (Apr 23, 2017)

Correct a BMX Cruiser would make a better ride for a 35 year old .  Yep That 20" sting needs "Sting decal " not a King Sting decal (26")  Cruiser.
Even a 24" Predator would be ok for a 35 year old.


----------



## SLM (Apr 23, 2017)

And a 20" Predator with bi oval tubing is a very different bike than a 20" Sting with tri oval double butted head tubes. My spouse designed the King Sting at Schwinn .


----------

